# Holy Basil: Miracle Herb



## miguzi (May 27, 2010)

You can buy holy basil at any healthfood store. Google it.

It works a great sleeping pill, stress reliever, and also DREAM ENHANCMENT.

I find that anytime I take it, I have insane vivid dreams, and I remember the entire thing. It's called holy basil for a reason.

Check it out.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Cool! I might try the tea when I get the chance. Thanks for sharing!


----------

